# Ever heard of Nomad rides?



## flyingpuffy (Mar 12, 2019)

Just came across these guys: http://www.nomadmoments.com/
Looks fairly early but legit, 18K rides delivered, $25 a month and drivers keep 100% of fare + tips.

Anybody here tried them or heard about them?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Insurance would be an issue.

$25 a month is about $450 short of commercial insurance.

I suspect it’s a sucker scam. $25 a month and no fares ever.


----------



## flyingpuffy (Mar 12, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Insurance would be an issue.
> 
> $25 a month is about $450 short of commercial insurance.
> 
> I suspect it's a sucker scam. $25 a month and no fares ever.


Yeah, you might be right. I just saw it came out of the YC Combinator so that means professional investors at least challenged the business model... not like some other companies out there these days all recruiting drivers.

But yeah good point. Insurance can be a big issue.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Nomad- a person who does not stay long in the same place


----------



## RhodyBob (Apr 6, 2019)

Sounds a lot like Tryp otherwise known as Amway On Wheels


----------



## flyingpuffy (Mar 12, 2019)

Hehe!


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

I wouldn't bother.


----------

